# Yellowing from the inside out, leaves turning lime green (PICS)



## VoodooSnakeDeath (Jan 24, 2009)

Well Ive gotten this far growing under plant specific flouros with tap water and a weak 20-20-20 nute solution, looks like its time for a change. some of the fan leaves started to turn a yellowy lime green about 5 days ago from the inside out, the veins inside the leaves remain a healthy shade, and so do about 3/4 of the other leaves. new leaves sprouting at the top arethe same color. I cannot determine if this is a ph problem, nute burn, or nute deficiancy. perhaps a combination... any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello VooDoo 

Pics?

Sounds like a PH issue, pics will help greatly.

Welcome to the forum 

eace:


----------



## VoodooSnakeDeath (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for your quick response! i already feel at home here in the forum!
sorry i had some problems understanding the pic uploader, but have figured it out in the past half hour


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 24, 2009)

hi voodoo. welcome.
yes my plants did this also...it was down to a combination of things. too colder temps at night. and giving the wrong nutes. and also nutelock. nightmare. you must ph your water. youll have more answers soon tho..everyone helps everyone here!


----------



## VoodooSnakeDeath (Jan 24, 2009)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> hi voodoo. welcome.
> yes my plants did this also...it was down to a combination of things. too colder temps at night. and giving the wrong nutes. and also nutelock. nightmare. you must ph your water. youll have more answers soon tho..everyone helps everyone here!


nutelock? i am unfamiliar with this term...does this mean the nutrients are bound or limited by water ph?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2009)

VoodooSnakeDeath said:
			
		

> nutelock? i am unfamiliar with this term...does this mean the nutrients are bound or limited by water ph?



Yes, that is it.  Here is link to a chart showing relationship of pH to nutrient uptake.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908


----------

